
Survey on Team Chat Apps for Market Research - Mela1998
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/W28XPX7
======
Mela1998
This survey is about team chat apps, and what people look for when choosing
the right team chat app. This is made for market research only and has nothing
to do with the company, and/or product the company is developing. The purpose
of this research, as stated before, is to get an idea of what people want in a
team chat app. The results will be collected and put into a research report.

